# WHERE TO BUY CITIZEN PROMASTER NY0040 Dive Watch!??!



## rambo180 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
I'm looking buying the popular NY0040 dive watch, and i got excited when both Creation Watches and Sky Watches had them for $200. Turns out they're out of stock and apparently Citizen aren't making them anymore?
Any tips as to where i can get them at a reasonable price?
https://www.lug2lug.eu/citizen-ny0040-09w-review/
I'm after either the lume one or the blue one with the resin band.
Thanks very much!


----------



## ricPe (Jun 17, 2018)

I think your best bet would be chrono24 app.i found a local site in my country wich sells the blue one but they dont shipp international 

Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

You can also set an alert on watchrecon and see if one pops up. I see them one or twice every couple weeks. That and the newer NY0080, with a slightly upgraded movement; I've read the rotor works both ways now, but still no hacking. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo180 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you to you both. Wow those prices are steep, and i love the 0080 range too! only discovered that today. shame its so limited and expensive

i'm checking out both those websites


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Some on Ebay also. Mostly form Italy and Germany. Mid $200's and up.


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

I purchased mine on Ebay from a German seller. for around the mid $200's. The watch was brand new but was manufactured quite some time. The shipping was ridiculously fast too.


----------



## rambo180 (Jan 10, 2011)

thanks everyone. i've found i can get the 0080 series, (except the lume one) for around 200US, which is pretty good!

the lume 0080 and even the lume 0040 is just out of my budget at the moment. what a beautiful watch though, one day will buy.

thanks for the tips everyone!


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Here's one (not mine) that just hit the Sales Forum:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-citizen-ny0040-17l-4891341.html


----------



## rambo180 (Jan 10, 2011)

thanks for letting me know. it sold already! jeez they go quick.


----------



## rambo180 (Jan 10, 2011)

i have my eye on a full lume NY0080-12X which i can pickup for around 350USD shipped. brand new. looking forward to it!


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

https://www.olfert-co.de/citizen-promaster-automatik-taucheruhr-ny0040-09ee

Sent from my iPhone Xs MAX


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Xerxes300 said:


> https://www.olfert-co.de/citizen-promaster-automatik-taucheruhr-ny0040-09ee
> 
> I've dealt with them before - from halfway around the world. Herr Olfert is a reliable dealer.


----------



## sushisumo (Feb 17, 2019)

rambo180 said:


> i have my eye on a full lume NY0080-12X which i can pickup for around 350USD shipped. brand new. looking forward to it!


yup.. good choice please share photos of it on your wrist when you get em!!!! i got have the pepsi dial of the NY0080 version..LOVE IT!


----------



## Nubster12 (Dec 4, 2018)

Been looking too for a 0080 preferably but I want a black dial. I found one in Germany but I don't really want to pay as much as they want. I'll just be patient and hope Dutyfree gets some in stock or the NY0080 in black which I'd rather have over the 0040. They have blue and pepsi but I want black.


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

I have a NY0040-50E (bracelet version) coming from justluxurywatches.com in Italy. It was $230 shipped DHL. Should be here Monday. The rubber strap version is $18 cheaper, but it's a nice bracelet for $18. I have one on my BN0000-04H.


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

Update...

It arrived just within a week. So far keeping time well within COSC. Lume is interesting as the hands are green and the dial is blue. Wears much better on my 6.5" wrist than an SKX.

Japanese diver issued to Italians worn on a French parachute strap that was made in Spain.


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

Congratulations on the new watch :-!

Looks like they have changed the lume


----------



## veggfodur (Nov 19, 2018)

Amazon ?


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

sgtlmj said:


> I have a NY0040-50E (bracelet version) coming from justluxurywatches.com in Italy. It was $230 shipped DHL. Should be here Monday. The rubber strap version is $18 cheaper, but it's a nice bracelet for $18. I have one on my BN0000-04H.


Thanks! I think my order tonight was the last one.

Also, anyone know who makes a 20mm strap like the Bonetto Cinturini 284 (see below). I'm looking for a rubber dive strap, but not Isofrane. 

Thanks!


----------



## ewiz240 (Feb 1, 2019)

Does anyone know how many times they've changed the lume on NY0040








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ewiz240 (Feb 1, 2019)

sgtlmj said:


> Update...
> 
> It arrived just within a week. So far keeping time well within COSC. Lume is interesting as the hands are green and the dial is blue. Wears much better on my 6.5" wrist than an SKX.
> 
> Japanese diver issued to Italians worn on a French parachute strap that was made in Spain.


Interesting because my blue dial lume is the opposite








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

Amazing!

So there are 3 iterations of the lume on the NY0040-9e...that we know of!

I bought mine back in 2015 - I'm wondering if the different lume on hands and dial is a new development?

If so, it still doesn't explain using blue lume on the hands and green on the dial on one watch and vice versa on another.

Maybe Citizen are having fun with it 

Also not sure which out of the 3 I prefer.:think:


----------



## ewiz240 (Feb 1, 2019)

I’d have to say and I’m not being biased or anything but
1. ewiz240
2. Munchie
3. Sgtlmj
However, I think you said yours is a black dial. Is that correct?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ewiz240 (Feb 1, 2019)

Maybe Citizen is like Italian auto builders of old and just use whatever they have in their parts bin.;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

sgtlmj said:


> I have a NY0040-50E (bracelet version) coming from justluxurywatches.com in Italy. It was $230 shipped DHL. Should be here Monday. The rubber strap version is $18 cheaper, but it's a nice bracelet for $18. I have one on my BN0000-04H.


Not such a good experience with justluxury thus far. Ordered a week ago, DHL tracking finally came in this Monday, but hasn't been picked up from their office.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Masters In Time. They have the blue and black in stock and are decently priced for an authorized dealer. Also have them in a zipper case with the crappy folded link bracelet and rubber strap. Ship internationally too. I got my Citizen Excaliber from them a few years back. Happy with both the price and the service. They're my go to for Citizen watches not sold in North America.

Blue NY0040-17LE

Black NY0040-09EE


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> Masters In Time. They have the blue and black in stock and are decently priced for an authorized dealer. Also have them in a zipper case with the crappy folded link bracelet and rubber strap. Ship internationally too. I got my Citizen Excaliber from them a few years back. Happy with both the price and the service. They're my go to for Citizen watches not sold in North America.
> 
> Blue NY0040-17LE
> 
> Black NY0040-09EE


Thanks!


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

ewiz240 said:


> I'd have to say and I'm not being biased or anything but
> 1. ewiz240
> 2. Munchie
> 3. Sgtlmj
> ...


Mine's a black dial. I have another one coming from Italy, so we'll see what colors I end up with this time. ;-)


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

ewiz240 said:


> I'd have to say and I'm not being biased or anything but
> 1. ewiz240
> 2. Munchie
> 3. Sgtlmj
> ...


From what I can see all 3 examples have black dials - If you are asking me then yes mine is black


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

steinercat said:


> Thanks! I think my order tonight was the last one.
> 
> Also, anyone know who makes a 20mm strap like the Bonetto Cinturini 284 (see below). I'm looking for a rubber dive strap, but not Isofrane.
> 
> Thanks!


I would suggest just buying that bonneto flat vent and use and Xacto knife and trim to 20mm. I've notched a couple straps before. Works fine. The trick is to just cut a little by little until it fits. And better to have a slight tight fit then to cut too much off.

Or get a 20mm waffle Uncle Seiko.
https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p28/20mm_Waffle_Strap_for_Various_Models_--_Version_2_(v.2).html

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

steinercat said:


> sgtlmj said:
> 
> 
> > I have a NY0040-50E (bracelet version) coming from justluxurywatches.com in Italy. It was $230 shipped DHL. Should be here Monday. The rubber strap version is $18 cheaper, but it's a nice bracelet for $18. I have one on my BN0000-04H.
> ...


Yeah both that I've ordered from them had a weird delay like that. I wonder if they only ship one day a week or something. Once DHL got it, it only took three days.


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

steinercat said:


> sgtlmj said:
> 
> 
> > I have a NY0040-50E (bracelet version) coming from justluxurywatches.com in Italy. It was $230 shipped DHL. Should be here Monday. The rubber strap version is $18 cheaper, but it's a nice bracelet for $18. I have one on my BN0000-04H.
> ...


Uncle Seiko should have his 20mm GL831 out shortly. I have the 22mm, and it's amazing.


----------



## Tact1 (Mar 30, 2019)

sgtlmj said:


> Yeah both that I've ordered from them had a weird delay like that. I wonder if they only ship one day a week or something. Once DHL got it, it only took three days.


Most sites will show the price in USD after choosing U.S. as the destination.
USD didn't show for me, am I missing a step?

Also, is DHL the standard shipping method?
Thanks!


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

Tact1 said:


> sgtlmj said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah both that I've ordered from them had a weird delay like that. I wonder if they only ship one day a week or something. Once DHL got it, it only took three days.
> ...


There's a little icon at the top for choosing your country and currency. DHL is standard and well worth the $18 or so. DHLs stuff flies through customs, whereas standard posted stuff always seems to get stuck.


----------



## Drfunkenstein57 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi Rambo 180.
I have just purchased a brand new Citizen NY0040-17L (Blue face & strap) from an e-bay store (Willows watches) for £169. I think they still have a couple left, here's the link...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_...+.TRS0&_nkw=citizen+promaster+ny0040&_sacat=0


----------

